# What rest for a Gillo G1 barebow string walking?



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

The title says it all


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I wouldn't think a rest would be specific to barebow.


----------



## AdAstraAirow (Aug 22, 2011)

The choice of rest is not a specific requirement to shoot barebow, but it can be specialized for stringwalking. Base upon my personal experience, if you want the best in reliable and repeatable performance, install a Gabriel Unirest GUX BiDrop rest from Germany. My second choice would be the AAE Free Flyte Elite rest. My third choice would be a Hoyt Super Rest, with the understanding that it might require regular periodic replacement.

Mark


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I have the AAE Free Flyte Elite on both of my Gillo's, and love them. Very durable, the wire arm has never broken and some of my AAE rests are now approaching 4 years old and have taken the beating and are just fine. Much more durable IMO than the ZT and other rests.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I didn't know this. I've been using a wire rest that swings in (stick on SF archery). Am I to expect problems with stringwalking? My stringwalking shots seem accurate enough for my current ability.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

The AAE Free Flyte and Spigarelli ZT are excellent choices for Barebow.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

granite14 said:


> I didn't know this. I've been using a wire rest that swings in (stick on SF archery). Am I to expect problems with stringwalking? My stringwalking shots seem accurate enough for my current ability.


You should be fine, just keep an eye on the wire. I have heard of thinner ones becoming bent and or breaking but never had the issue with my Free Flyte's. I think Greysides has a post somewhere about using the Hoyt Super rests and it shortened his crawls. Its a black magic art...LOL


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a Spig ZT on mine. I always use that rest and never had an issue.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

So for those who have the ZT is it the A or B model?


----------



## AdAstraAirow (Aug 22, 2011)

The Spigarelli ZT rest has a relatively thick rest wire, which for some archers creates an excessive vertical arrow bounce at longer crawls. In two years using a ZT, I broke 4 wires, all at the prominent bend.

Mark


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I used to use the ZT but the short range tuning was never great.
AAE is much better in my experience.

-Grant


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

In some instances shooting stringwalking can result in the arrow being driven downward down onto the wire of the rest. This may causing premature fatigue. Agree the AAE rest is a great suggestion for this style of shooting.

Way back in the day (circa 60's) before plungers... Hoyt used to sell a rest simlar to the super rest but the finger was made of leather. Works good and very durable for stringwalking

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Elliott T (Dec 28, 2009)

I have had the Spigarelli ZT on my G1 for almost a yr and I only string walk no problems.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies. I am going with the ZT, I already have one I used on a Hoyt Nexus sold years ago.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

No votes for a springy rest?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

So, how do you put on a ZT? I have a wrap around Spig rest I got as part of a bow package, but I don't have any two plunger hole risers. Do you just hold it on with your plunger lock nut/locking collar? And then have to hold the rest in place whenever you adjust plunger depth? Or do you use sticky tape to put it on as well as holding with the plunger lock nut/locking collar? :dontknow:


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Warbow said:


> So, how do you put on a ZT? I have a wrap around Spig rest I got as part of a bow package, but I don't have any two plunger hole risers. Do you just hold it on with your plunger lock nut/locking collar? And then have to hold the rest in place whenever you adjust plunger depth? Or do you use sticky tape to put it on as well as holding with the plunger lock nut/locking collar? :dontknow:


I drilled and tapped my Titan riser when I decided to pit a ZT rest on it. I tried sticky tape and using the plunger but wasn't happy with the results.


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

MickeyBisco said:


> No votes for a springy rest?


Yes here!, not infinitely adjustable like a beiter button but compact crawls and have never broken one in over 30 yrs.


----------

